# I think my toenail is going to fall off



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Last weekend I wore shoes I really didn't realize were too tight. New job...on my feet...wasn't paying attention. One big toe has a HUGE blister-I can deal with that. The other big toe is purple and swollen, the nail is purple and it *hurts*. Throbbing pain ... hurts. I'm a pretty tough cookie but this is killing me. 

I've changed shoes ... soaked my feet tonight in epsom salt. What else can I do to make the pain stop? Will I lose my toenail?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

So does it look like blood built up under the nail? I have had to take a hot needle and poke a hole through the nail to relieve the pressure. Keep watching it, you may have caused an ingrown nail and you may see swelling and later puss collect at the edge of the nail on each or 1 side. Keep soaking it, make sure you don't get blood poisoning, it gets hot and a red streak starts up your leg. I have lost a nail before, Dad took pliers and pulled it all the way off, never has grown out right....James


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't have the purple puss toe but I do have episodes of gout in the big toe. I know what toe pain is all about and what you'll try to make that pain stop. The one best thing I've found for pain relief of a swollen big toe is the following:
Soak a paper towel in hydrogen peroxide.
Wrap this around the big toe.
Cover it with a plastic bag and twist the bag so it helps stop any leaking of the hydrogen peroxide.
I cover it with a sock and leave it in place for 24 hrs. No shoes allowed and protect the toe from any outside pressure.
Remove the wrap, wash and dry the toe and check for infection.
If you need to cut out an ingrown this is a good time to do that while the nail is still soft and easily cut. 
Allow the toenail to air dry and regain its' natural color and hardness.
Apply Neosporin around the toenail and keep a check on it.
If this doesn't remove the infection then get you and your toe to the doc.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Since it's purple there probably is blood under the nail & it will hurt like the dickens till the pressure is removed. Mama has drilled toenails to let the blood escape but it's probably best to let a doctor do it. If you try it be sure to disinfect everything best you can.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Good lord I cannot drill a hole in my toenail. I think I'll just sit I the corner and cry.  I don't think there is an infection-it's just purple, swollen and hurts. I'll watch to make sure that no infection sets in. Guess I'll spend some time with my toes in Epsom salt. It felt better this morning until I put my shoes back on. Sadly I have to work doubles the next two days. I'll barefoot it Friday.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

If your entire toe is purple and swollen it could very well be gout related as others have mentioned.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you take a tiny drill bit (1/16th or smaller) and hold between your fingers and rotate back and forth, it will take a little while but will drill a small and painless hole in your toenail. I have had lots of success on injured fingernails with this method.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Last weekend I wore shoes I really didn't realize were too tight. New job...on my feet...wasn't paying attention. One big toe has a HUGE blister-I can deal with that. The other big toe is purple and swollen, the nail is purple and it *hurts*. Throbbing pain ... hurts. I'm a pretty tough cookie but this is killing me.
> 
> I've changed shoes ... soaked my feet tonight in epsom salt. What else can I do to make the pain stop? Will I lose my toenail?


..............I had an infection and puss under a big toe nail , so I took small drill motor and drilled a Hole through the toe nail and drained the stuff out as much as possible . I used hydrogen peroxide too clean things up and the swelling and pain subsided rather quickly after I drilled that hole ! , fordy:shrug:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My daughter had this happen by wearing tennis shoes that were to tight to the gym. She said she knew the shoes were to tight on her toes, but it wasn't that bad. Then her big toenail fell off. She asked her doctor about it and he told her to stop wearing the shoes (DUH) and the toenail would grow back. Took a while, but it did.

I hope your pain eases and that you don't lose the toenail. Get rid of those shoes!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know if you will have to worry about a nice pedicure for quite a while  (I think you will lose the nail)


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Possum Belly said:


> If you take a tiny drill bit (1/16th or smaller) and hold between your fingers and rotate back and forth, it will take a little while but will drill a small and painless hole in your toenail. I have had lots of success on injured fingernails with this method.


This works. Do not put the bit in a drill.

It just needs a gentle spin. It will spit at you when you break thru.

A knife tip also works, but the bit is safer.

Just like having a thorn pulled. You know you want to...

You might have broken your toe, I have only drilled when it was definite blood under the nail causing pressure.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Go to the doctor!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Okay-if it still hurts Friday I will try to put a teeny hole in it. I'm not a fan of the idea but if it still hurts I will. I'm also not a fan of the pain! 

I have no plans to ever wear those shoes again! I wouldn't have worn them at all if I had been paying attention to the pain-I didn't really notice until after two days in them. 

Considering the pain started after the shoes and the blister on the other foot - I'm thinking gout is probably not what I'm dealing with. And I'd rather not go to the doctor ... for the rest of my life if I can manage it!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I did the drill thing, slow agony. The hot needle just burned the hole right through and it was over when the blood escaped. Heating the needle also makes it sterile. Hope it all goes away soon and nothing comes of it....James


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Okay-if it still hurts Friday I will try to put a teeny hole in it. I'm not a fan of the idea but if it still hurts I will. I'm also not a fan of the pain!
> 
> I have no plans to ever wear those shoes again! I wouldn't have worn them at all if I had been paying attention to the pain-I didn't really notice until after two days in them.
> 
> Considering the pain started after the shoes and the blister on the other foot - I'm thinking gout is probably not what I'm dealing with. And I'd rather not go to the doctor ... for the rest of my life if I can manage it!


You don't have to have gout to use the peroxide wrap. Although I use the peroxide wrap for a gout condition, my main focus is to get rid of the pain, which it does in a most excellent non-painful way. It draws out any inflammation and soreness, it's cheap, and it would help with the pain until you can decide on a next step of treatment.


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

To drill a toenail or fingernail anf let the blood out i have always used a sharp pointy X-acto knife.
Seems like it is a #11 blade.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Doubt its' trapped blood under the nail, from your description. Sounds more like simple heavy bruising.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........Is an ingrown toenail possibly involved here ? , fordy


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

No-nothing indicates its ingrown. My toenail is straight across, no curling in at the edges. I really so think its just super super bruised. When I'm barefoot there's no pain at all. As soon as I put my shoes on it hurts - til I stand up. Once I'm upright the pain is gone again.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

If it was ingrown you would know at your age. (over 18)

Bigger cheap sneakers. I whacked the third? toe on the corner of a file cabinet.
Turned black. Walked pretty gentle and didn't lace up tight. Thin socks only. All better.

It reminds me now and then, but 99% healed.

Good luck.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

You don't need an ingrown nail for it to become infected. I stubbed my toe tripping over a cat last year and ended up needing an emergency appointment with the podiatrist. The edge of the nail got pushed into the nail bed and I got an abscess under the nail. The podiatrist pointed out that between your nail and nail bed is one of the most germ-infested parts of the human body.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

My friend who runs extreme marathons gets this kind of injury, he said it's from his toes hitting the shoe front repeatedly as he runs down hills.....he lost his toenails every time. It was not a pretty picture.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I've found that wearing shoes 1 size too large eliminates most foot pain (at least for me anyway), and I do quite a bit of hiking/walking. And there's almost no break in time with new shoes as well.


----------

